# Eurocom portable server hardware (server laptop)



## gofer_touch (Dec 16, 2014)

I came across this monster last week and wondered if anyone has ever deployed something similar in the field?

http://www.eurocom.com/ec/productsg(6)ec


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2014)

Imagine the nerd cred for pulling that thing out at a conference!

Odd that it does not seem to have ECC memory. For practical use, FreeBSD ACPI compatibility and heat production would be my first concerns.

It's hard to think of an application for that kind of thing.  Mobile video/audio production?  Disaster relief organizations?  Even then, it still seems like a normal notebook combined with a 1U or 2U rackmount server or small tower server would not be much larger but more capable.  No UPS unless it's built into the server, but the batteries in this giant notebook aren't going to run it long, either.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 16, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> It's hard to think of an application for that kind of thing. Mobile video/audio production?



I saw a review of their product not a long time ago and in-field video/geodesy/GIS/CAD was mentioned as most demanding applications for such class of hardware.


----------



## beatgammit (Dec 17, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> Imagine the nerd cred for pulling that thing out at a conference!





> *WEIGHT/DIMENSIONS:* 5.5kg (12.1lbs); 419(W)x286(D)x57.9-62.1(H)mm (16.76x11.44x2.31-2.48inch)



You'd have to _really_ want to show this off at a conference.



wblock@ said:


> Odd that it does not seem to have ECC memory.



My thoughts exactly. If I'm going to buy a laptop for $3000+ with 4 HDD bays, a Xeon and up to 64GB RAM, it better be convertable to a NAS when I'm done with it as a laptop.



wblock@ said:


> No UPS unless it's built into the server, but the batteries in this giant notebook aren't going to run it long, either.



I don't know, the battery is 3x bigger than my laptop's. and the smaller Xeons run about 3x higher TDP than my ivy-bridge i5, so I'd imagine a similar battery life (3-4 hours).


----------



## protocelt (Dec 17, 2014)

That thing is awesome! There was another vendor I noticed not too long ago that sells something similar (I can't remember the name now). I seriously considered purchase at the time but was immediately threatened permanent couch residency by the spouse should I click that *Buy Now* button.


----------



## SteveConr (Dec 17, 2014)

ZDnet just did a nice review on the unit: http://www.zdnet.com/product/eurocom-panther-5se/

It's definitely a beast of a unit. The UPS is built in via the battery, which is really just meant to be used as a UPS due to low battery life. The XEON in the machine is a full desktop/server sized XEON, thus the decrease in UPS/Battery life. However, as far as laptop power goes, nothing can compare to the Eurocom Panther 5SE, I'd argue it's the most powerful laptop on the market right now.


----------

